# APPLE/JALAPENO WINE



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

Was taking to some neighbors who had gone to some wine tastings at North Dakota Wineries...One winery said their best selling wine was Apple/Jalapeño.....

http://www.mapleriverwinery.com/Winelist/applejalapenowine.htm

I got this recipe from Jack Keller's site.....

<center><h3>Apple-Jalapeño Wine</h3></center>

<ul>*
*[*]*1 gal fresh or bottled apple juice 
*[*]*8 large jalapeños 
*[*]*1 lb granulated sugar 
*[*]*3/4 tsp acid blend 
*[*]*1-2/3 tsp pectic enzyme 
*[*]*1 crushed Campden tablet 
*[*]*1/4 to 1/2 tsp tannin 
*[*]*1-1/2 tsp yeast nutrient 
*[*]*1 pkt Champagne wine yeast 
*[/list]

*In a primary, stir sugar into juice until completely dissolved.
Add acid blend, 1/4 teaspoon tannin, yeast nutrient, and finely crushed
and dissolved Campden tablet. Stir well, cover primary and set aside
for 10 hours. Wearing rubber gloves, wash jalapeno peppers and cut off
stems. Slice length-ways and remove seeds for mild heat, leave them in
for hot wine. Chop coarsely and add to primary with pectic enzyme and
recover primary. After additional 10 hours, add activated yeast and
recover primary. Stir daily, keeping covered, until vigorous
fermentation subsides. Taste wine to determine tannin adequacy. If not
adequate, stir in 1/8 teaspoon additional tannin and set aside 4 hours.
Taste again to determine if another 1/8 teaspoon is required. When
satisfied, rack into gallon secondary and fit airlock. Any additional
wine can be poured into small bottle for topping up later and airlocked
using #2 or #3 bung. Rack, top up and refit airlock every 60 days for 6
months. Stabilize, sweeten if desired and wait 2 weeks. Rack into
bottles and set aside 3-6 months.*

How does this recipe look to you????

Has anyone made it????

I want more of an Apple Wine with a hint of Jalapeño....

So many wines to try to make this winter.....


----------



## corn field (Oct 16, 2008)

Recipte looks fine. I asume you will keep SG to 1.085-1.090 this will let the apple flavor come through. I have made both apple/jalapeno &amp; tomato/jalapeno. Both ae verry good. The only diference with mine is I make the apple wine then the jalapeno and blend before bottling that way I have more controle over the taste and the heat. I also do the same for the tomato/jalapeno. I think you can do it with you'r method also with less controle of flavors. So go for it. I think you will be pleased with the resulting wine


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

Corn Field.....Did you leave the seeds in your Jalapeños???? 
Did you grind them up??? 
Was thinking of maybe running them through the food processor.

I am sure the seeds would make it hotter....I am not really wanting the heat, more the flavor. Jalapeño Jam/Jelly is our favorite....I rarely make any other jam/jelly except for Wine Jelly, and that's mostly for gifts.

This just might be my next wine batch mixed up.... 
No shortage of Apples or Jalapeños right now....
Thinking of maybe 3 gallons just for fun......



.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 16, 2008)

Reminds me of the Nuclear Apple/Pepper wine Appleman made sometime ago, wonder how that came out for him?


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think if you want flavor more than hot, you need to cut down a couple peppers for just a gallon batch. A friend of mine made a gallon like your recipe but didn't want hot, so he used 5 or 6 peppers. I tried it and it was great!

ALSO!!!!

I was watching a show a few weeks ago about a guy, who commercially makes weird type drinks. Maybe it was on the food network, my favorite channel. He takes Bacon grease and adds it to alcohol. Lets it sit in the fridge for a few weeks (maybe days) so that smokey, Bacon flavor gets infused, then drains the alcohol off. I was wondering how this pepper wine would taste with that and a strong apple taste, to make a salad dressing?

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JimCook (Oct 16, 2008)

NW, 


Appleman made a 'Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine' - here's the link: http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1937&amp;KW=apple+pepper


Maybe he'll have some points to add here.


- Jim*Edited by: JimCook *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy Mole...I don't want anything that HOT!!!</font>

I think I'll go with 6 Jalapeños/gallon....remove the seeds...put the pulp in the food processor....put the pulp in a straining and add the 'Usual Cast of Characters' and now I have to check my yeast supply....

I see Appleman used KV-1116...I had thought of EC-1118...but think Appleman's choice would be better.

I can hardly wait....


----------



## grapeman (Oct 16, 2008)

That should be great NW. The nuclear apple/pepper wine was super hot for quite a while, but the pepper flavors really shined through. I didn't want to maim too many folks so I have held back on it. After two years, it has really mellowed out and as evidenced by my son's passion for it- it is getting drinkable-not just for cooking anymore. Anyone who was going to get one will be getting theirs in the near future before my kid gets his hands on any more. It is under lock and key awaiting a few spare moments to get mailed out. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

Checked my yeast stash...I want this wine to be dry.

*Red Star*.....Pasteur Red...........Montrachet.....

*Lalvin*.........EC-1118.............RC-212............71B-1122

And a few others that are for Cider like Cote des Blancs and an Muntons Ale...but these might finish too sweet.

I am in a yeast rut......Suggestions????


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 16, 2008)

I say..........................

Montrachet!

Don't have a reason why......... just sounds under used........

But here's what the Manufacture says:

*Name:* S.cerevisiae, M-1107, Montrachet strain, Davis 522

*Producer:* Gervin (No.2 Red label), The Wine Lab (?Montrachet), Presque Isle Wine Cellars 

*Producer's Name:* No.2 Red label, Montrachet, Red Star brand 

*Origin:* University California Davis (UCD) 

*Used style:* full bodied, reds, autumn fruits

* other:* good colour extraction

*Ferment: * vigorous

*Temp.s: * 15-25C, optimum 20C

*Alcohol tolerance:* 15% 

*Foam:* High

*Sediment:* 

*SO2 tolerance:* 

*Low nutrient tolerant:* 

*Malolactic tolerant:* 

*H2S production:* can be high (beware of residual sulphur) 

*Flavour:* 

*Other:* can be full flavoured, instense, complex (either very good or very bad), beware of high temperature spike, buttery
_______________________________________________________

I like the "Fruit Flavor part and the "Buttery" Part.



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2008)

I also would go with the Montrachet or the 71B.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

I will go with the Montrachet.....Thanks for your inputs.

Another question....




Will the Jalapeño flavor contaminate the plastic primary fermenting bucket???? 

I will clean it with OxyClean afterward and sulfite solution....do you think that would take care of any residual hotness????


----------



## corn field (Oct 16, 2008)

I use 15 peppers per gallon I like the heat. You can take almost all of the heat out by removing the seeds and the white vain. I just slice mine and not put them through a food processor. I still get loads of flaivor.
There is a pepper that is called fooled you. It is a jalapeno with no heat even with the seeds in. Yet it as a great jalapeno flavor.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 17, 2008)

corn field said:


> There is a pepper that is called fooled you. It is a jalapeno with no heat even with the seeds in. Yet it as a great jalapeno flavor.



Thats what I have in my garden. I may do a gallon batch with them and see what happens.

NW: Since your primary is a food grade plastic it shouldn't hurt it................. shouldn't. I buy small 2 gallon buckets for experimental things like this on the side chance that it does leave some type of residual effect.
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 17, 2008)

I would use the Cotes des Blancs myself since that is for ciders and meads. It only leaves residual sugars when fermented cold. I would rather have a bit of residual sugars than hydrogen sulfide (rotten eggs) that would need to be gotten rid of. Apple can also be a high foamer by itself and Montrachet is one of the higherst foamers there is.


I also wouldn't worry about the bucket too much. It may retain some pepper smells, but it shouldn't affect following batches.


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 17, 2008)

NW, have you made japepeno jelly? I make it every year and I give alot of it away as gifts. It has that wonderful jalepeno flavor without the heat. Great on toast or bagels!!! Or baste a salmon on the grill with it!


----------



## gaudet (Oct 17, 2008)

I make the jalapeno jelly too, the great thing is you can adjust the heat to your liking. And it makes great gifts. My family loves it. Its easy to make as well.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 17, 2008)

I grew some Tam Jalapeños by mistake once....they were the mild ones...Jim would take one bite and throw them away....he was not happy without the heat...he eats a fresh one with every meal, no matter what we are eating.

Appleman...Now, I am confused about the yeast again....Might have to wait and get more yeast socked in...but, I am pretty anxious to start this batch.

Jalapeño jelly/jam is the only jam I make anymore...it's our favorite...as well as Wine Jelly....I agree, both are nice gifts. This year I made some Pancake Syrup out of various fruits and might make some Wine Pancake Syrup for gifts too.

Thanks for all the inputs....

So many wines to try....So little time.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2008)

appleman said:


> I would use the Cotes des Blancs myself since that is for ciders and meads. It only leaves residual sugars when fermented cold. I would rather have a bit of residual sugars than hydrogen sulfide (rotten eggs) that would need to be gotten rid of. Apple can also be a high foamer by itself and Montrachet is one of the higherst foamers there is.



Well, time is ticking by and I am going to have enough apple juice today to maybe mix up this batch.

We are not fond of sweeter wines, so I am a bit leery about using the Cote des Blancs....??? It would be fermented warm, so it would have that going for it....? So, I am still undecided...it will only be about 3 gallons, so not a big batch, but still want to like it.

I looked at records and in the past I have used EC-1118 on the Apple/Raspberry and Crabapple/Apple....liked the results on those wines....so may have to go with the 'Old Faithful'. 

This juice is pretty thick [syrupy like the Crabapple/Apple tends to be] so may need the EC-1118 to get it to start....plus, I am using only one variety of apples and going to add some frozen concentrate to boost and enhance the flavor...so it is going to be pretty thick/syrupy....and use lots of Pectic enzyme, nutreint and energizer too.

In the last Apple Cider I used KIV-1116 and thought it had the best flavor of the Ciders we have made....it had the crispest flavor comapred to Munton's Ale Yeast and Cote des Blancs. So will try to keep some of that on hand. I usually have at least 2 packages of it....but haven't been mixing up many batches lately and have a pretty big list of 'supplies needed'.

So...juding by all the Replies everyone seems to have their own favorites....My personal favorite choice that I have available seems to be EC-1118......

Thanks everyone for your inputs....Will Post once I get it started.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 18, 2008)

That the joy of making your own wine NW............ You can use what you want and experiment all you want. Some of my experiments came out pretty good......... then I have a couple that........





Edit: OOOoooops..........

The other joy of making your own wine is drinking it!







*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------

